# FREE FrightProps Printed Catalog



## FrightProps (May 26, 2008)

FrightProps has a limited number of catalogs we can mail out. When they are gone they are GONE!

If you would like one please send an e-mail to [email protected] with your Name and Address.

All orders from FrightProps are shipped with one so if you have already ordered or intend to order soon please do not request one. Thanks!



While you’re at it why not sign up for our super cool e-mail newsletter?


----------

